# An Oddity "Descent of Angels"



## Marshall Gabriel (Sep 17, 2011)

Here I was looking forward to reading the "Descent of Angels". All was well until I got to page 192..then things took a very odd turn. Page 193 well...was part of the book the "Mechanicum". It took me a few pages to discover that what I was reading had absolutely nothing to the "Descent of Angels." For 31 pages I read "Mechanicum" I'm not sure exactly what part of the "Mechanicum" I was reading, but some virus was destroying the Forges of Mars. I had no idea what was going on. Then on page 225, I was back to reading the "Descent of Angels". It did not continue where I left off, and missed a lot. So I missed the whole battle of the Order, attacking the Knights of Lupus. I was somewhat upset about missing 31 pages of a neat..well what I assumed was going to be a neat battle. Has anyone else discovered this oddity? Reading a book, then somehow, somewhere, someone interjected another part of a book into the one you were reading.

Though I'm not to overly upset, as it's unique and a collectable of sorts.

But I didn't know if they had other "Descent of Angel" books that had that issue.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

WAIT...you cant be for real...

That's just odd man, I don't remember that when i read it. If i were you I would get I signed by both authors, the look on Grahams face when you showed him that would probably be funny... Could you take a close up picture of the page were it changes?


----------



## Marshall Gabriel (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, it'll be a couple days or so. My camera on my phone decided to die, so I need to find someone else who can do it.


































You can see the page numbers, the name of the books, and authors. Starts at 193, end at 224.


----------



## Mr_Darkness (Aug 25, 2010)

That's crazy, but yeah it is unique for sure.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

:shok: Wait, waht? 

:rofl:

Complain? Or, go and do it the funny way and ask Graham McNeill to sign the book for you. :crazy:


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice. Bookshop employees (and people who work for the whole chain of source to retail) can tell you that things l_ike_ this happen regularly enough for there to be procedures to return, refund and pulp the books, but I've never seen a complete transposition from another title before, it's kinda curious. The 'norm' is sections from the _same_ book out of order, or upside down, or backwards...or just missing. Interesting find (jeez, I'm a nerd).


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Wouldn't this be a collectors item (particulary if signed by both authors)?

I mean don't stamps price ramp up considerably with something like this, and if you aren't into the "collect for the sake of value" mindset, it's still a cool thing to have :biggrin:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Make sure to contact or e-mail BL telling them that this happened so they can look out ofr it in the future. Or at least for the laughs.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, if you are going to GD or any chance you might meet McNeill, definatly show him this .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sucks you missed out on the story, hilarious that this happened in general though. Normally I would say return it but that is kinda unique.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That is hilarious! 

Technically they should replace faulty goods, but personally I`d be asking to keep it. :laugh:


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

I've had similar things like this happen to me with books. I can recall twce where I've been reading something to find that half way through pages are back to front or are suddenly in the wrong order. :laugh:

You should definetly keep that copy and buy/borrow another copy so you can get the story. Not that Descent of Angels is very good mind.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty unique like, id keep hold of it and get it signed by both authors if you can


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

This happens but very rarely. My friend had a book which name i dont recall, not BL book though and it had several pages from another book.

By Double Eagle book had even pages swapped ie. page number 190 came before 189


----------

